# The new P30



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Held the new P30 at the last gun show. It was a perfect fit and they were asking 765 for them. I still prefer the P2000 and the USP compact overall. After I get a USP45C then I will look at one. I think it's going to be the best shooting one yet. I hope to be able to get one this year.


----------



## Ang Rita (Feb 19, 2008)

Yeah, I hear you. The rail on the P30 doesn't appeal to me at all! :smt023


----------

